# Serrulatus



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Found an old UK for sale picture of a serrulatus, is this what yours is going to look like J Z ?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Crazy lookin' thing!









(In a cool way.)


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome looking. I want 5-6!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I believe so. I just got a camera so I will try to take some pics of him tonight. If you don't mind I will just post them in this thread.

Cheers


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I doubt a little one will look the same


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I believe so. I just got a camera so I will try to take some pics of him tonight. If you don't mind I will just post them in this thread.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

the hunch back of zanni tank


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Taken at AE Aquatics


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks same.just younger & not near as pretty yet.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

it is a cool looking P


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Shame someone doesn't have a group of these trying to spawn them so they'd be more widely available.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Shame someone doesn't have a group of these trying to spawn them so they'd be more widely available.


They are wildly available. Just not much of a demand for them.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

They aren't that widely available.if they were Alex would have enough for 5-6 3" or other venders would have them more often also. Reds are widely available JZ not muda. Fuk cariba are available more than the muda.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

They are widely available in the wild but not in the aquarium trade due to less demand as compare to other classic piranhas.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Fuk can't sell what you don't import. Hell I want 6 of em they're badass looking.might have to settle on 5"ers(was wanting 3")but probably have to wait for the cariba to show again. I did try to get half a dozen of these though.shame don't see more of em!& margins we need more margins too!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> They are widely available in the wild but not in the aquarium trade due to less demand as compare to other classic piranhas.


Exactly...

I posted a couple pics of mine.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

how would you discribe this species? are they skittish fish?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Mine was. Now he is not as much. He is not always cruising. But he usually just chills in a spot usually where you can see him. I like him.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

You can keep multiples in a single tank? Who wants my pygos I want 8 of these instead. Very cool lookn fish!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Ibanez247 said:


> You can keep multiples in a single tank? Who wants my pygos I want 8 of these instead. Very cool lookn fish!


I don't think so. I recently put a few together and the fighting began. It was a small tank though, but I didn't really mean to put them together (I thought I could temporarily keep them there for a few hours) - so I had to separate them quickly. Not sure if they would've fought to the death, but after seeing several bites attempted, I didn't want to chance it. Maybe other's who had more to experiment with can comment. Also, this seems to be an extremely skittish fish IMO. I like them because of their look though... almost like a dwarf Manueli.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think a group is do-able.I'm sure it wouldn't work for everyone.I'd like to try!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

They are a serrasalmus so a group in theory won't work. But we have all seen exceptions.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> They are a serrasalmus so a group in theory won't work. But we have all seen exceptions.


I don't believe in the serra won't co-hab BS. What about macs, they're serras. or geryi?? Or margins?? To many factors like tank size,decor,diet,dithers, temp ect ect ect to say this can or can't work. To flat out say its a serra it won't work is what's wrong.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> They are a serrasalmus so a group *in theory won't work*. *But we have all seen exceptions.*


Read again.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah I read it the 1st time too. They might co-hab as easy as rbp.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Find out. I always see mine chasing his reflection so idk.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

What piranha won't chase his reflection at some point? My Gatf does, been with lots of fish. Tons of fish will chase their reflection.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Like I said. Buy some and try it. It will either work or it won't.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Already tried a week ago, didn't have enough of em.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

see if Alex can get more for you, maybe like a special order.


----------

